# "Reclaiming the Blade"



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 9, 2010)

I received a copy of this to review and will be posting it shortly.

Anyone else watch it?  
What did you think?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 9, 2010)

Looks good!


----------



## Langenschwert (Jan 18, 2010)

I watched it. I thought it was pretty darn good. Waaaay better than I thought it would be.

Best regards,

-Mark


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 18, 2010)

Working on my review.   Short version is I liked it.  Couple of technical flaws, but the content was great.  Lots of nice extras on the second disc as well.


----------

